# Long Travel e-Bike for Small Woman?



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey All!

My husband really wants an e-bike but I won't let him get one until we can find one for me too. 😁 We are looking for long travel e-bikes that we could use for self-shuttling big mountain days so a minimum of 170 mm travel in the front and 160 mm in the back. I can't seem to find a bike that would fit me properly though. I am 5'2" with shoes on and have a 28.5" inseam. I ride a size small Liv Intrigue and it fits me like a glove. I haven't liked a single bike that I've tried with 29" wheels on a small frame, so I definitely want a bike with 27.5" wheels. Located in Canada so the bike must be available here! Anyone know of anything that is available currently or heard any rumours about what may be coming down the line?

Standover on my bike 711 mm (28")
Reach is 418 mm (16.46")
Wheelbase is 1151 mm (45.3")

Thanks!


----------



## calimander (Feb 25, 2020)

You could always do a conversion on your existing bike( add a pedal assist motor and battery).
Luna E-bikes is a good place to look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

Have you looked at the Santa Cruz ebikes Heckler and Bullit. Its seems that Santa Cruz bike run small, and have a low standover. The Bullit is a Mullet, and Heckler is offer as a Mullet and regular 27.5. They are on the expensive side though.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

The LEVO comes to mind. My wife is 4'11" and rides a small. We did put 27.5 wheels on so she could straddle the bike better, 3/4" mattered. Reach is similar 415, wheel base is a little over 1" longer than your LIV at 1182 but the stand over is 760 almost 2" higher. It is 160/150 travel...


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like the Specialized Kenevo is what you want. 








Kenevo Expert | Specialized.com


Sorry, chairlifts and shuttle vehicles. The Kenevo Expert just made you obsolete. This is the bike that lets you summit the longest, nastiest climbs with energy to spare so that you can bomb down the longest, nastiest descents. The Kenevo Expert is, hands down, the most capable eMTB in...




www.specialized.com


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice, forgot about the new sizing...only available in the Kenevo...


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

For a reliable bike, haibike nduro, 180 front and rear size small.

Bosch or yamaha, those guys know how to build motors. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

The loamwolf has some great reivews also.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Forestal Siryon or Marin Alpine Trail E2, IMO. Or RM Altitude Powerplay if you really insist on 27.5

Beware that availability is a problem with ebikes too.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Before you write off 29" wheels on an e-bike ,you should, if you can test ride some. I teste a 27.5 wheeled bike with big tires ,the ride height wasn't much different than a 29" wheel bike . I didn't like the big tires.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm figuring you have already ridden some ebikes on technical terrain prior to starting your search. I am 64 inches and 115 lbs and a reasonably capable rider on my analog XS Pivot Mach 6. I dislike my Small S Works Levo Turbo (46-47 lbs) on anything but fireroad or double track. The weight makes the handling awful and the overall size is still too big. I spent a year on a light analog 29er in the past and never grew to like the big wheels when it came to precise handling. Add 20 lbs and it just gets worse. The Levo is scary on technical downhill as I can't control the bike very well and I have had three slams on terrain that never would have stopped me on my other bikes. I won't go on exposed trails anymore because the slightest off balance moment can cause the bike weight and high center of balance to push me over the brink. I suppose it is comparable to the average guy riding an 80 lb extra tall ebike. Just my two cents !


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

oh also...putting 27.5 wheels on most of the available mountain ebikes will cause a lot of pedal strikes due to their lower bottom brackets and weighted rear ends. Most of them already come with 165 cranks (vs the 175s I run on my analogs) on the 29 inch wheel versions.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I haven't actually ridden an e-bike on anything technical. I am a fairly advanced rider on my non-e-bike though and know that I definitely don't want something that feels way too big and heavy for me or that I don't have good standover with (I'm 62"). Let me know if you find something that works for you!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

I will ! I’m interested in the Orbea Rise but they are impossible to get now (in Small) and aren’t in the travel range you would like. Be sure to factor in that 29 wheels with a 140 fork are functionally like 26-27.5 with a 150.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I’ve demoed a crapload of bikes and haven’t found a single one where I liked the feel of 29” wheels on a small frame. Definitely looking for a bike designed around 27.5”!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Amen. Just say NO to toe overlap and buzz butt.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I ordered a small Liv Intrigue X E+ 3 (2021) | Women Trail bike | Liv Cycling Canada
expected to reach the shop early june,
you might be XS or small
maybe you would like a different built for the suspension but the Yamaha is great.
I bought a Stance E + 8 months ago and zero problem.
Reviews are positive.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

33red said:


> I ordered a small Liv Intrigue X E+ 3 (2021) | Women Trail bike | Liv Cycling Canada
> expected to reach the shop early june,
> you might be XS or small
> maybe you would like a different built for the suspension but the Yamaha is great.
> ...


. I have a non-e Intrigue and freaking love it. Such an amazing bike! I'm looking for something with even more travel for an ebike though. Something that I wouldn't even think about pedalling up hills if it didn't have a motor! Enjoy your Intrigue! I'm sure it's going to be an amazing all around bike!


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Julie said:


> Amen. Just say NO to toe overlap and buzz butt.


 Yes!!!! Those are exactly my experiences with small frame 29ers. Just because something CAN be made, doesn't mean that it SHOULD be made. I really think they are building small 29ers because of mislead demand and not because they are actually any good.


----------

